# BuyVM announces Europe, Anycast IP's, Floating IP's, & Bandwidth pooling!



## Francisco

Hello everyone 

Many of you have been curious about what we've been up to and I'm glad we're in a comfortable enough place in development to finally announce it 

*Note:* There's upwards of a month of lead up time on features. We're announcing early so people can get inventory they may want to use these features!

*Luxembourg! I choose you!*

We're happy to announce that in the coming week or so, that our European deployment hardware will be installed in Luxembourg! We wanted something different than the usual Netherlands locations and were impressed with Luxembourg's strong privacy laws, & great connectivity to all neighboring countries. All of our services will be supported, including all BuyVM VPS plans, BuyShared shared hosting plans, & miscellaneous features. DDoS filtering will also be available at our standard 20gbit of protection at $3.00/month per IP address.

*All* plan prices will remain the same! We are not increasing costs or changing currencies just because it's crossing the pond.

*Floating IP addresses & High availability options*

A feature we discussed many moons ago is finally being integrated. This feature will allow for customers to mark certain IP addresses belonging to one VPS, to be usable on another VPS they own within the same location. This includes standard IPv4, & IPv6 addresses, as well as your Internal IP address.

This feature will work across virtualizations, meaning you can move IP addresses between OpenVZ & KVM without issue. Due to how this feature is being deployed, you'll be able to use a high availability suite of your choosing (heartbeat for instance) to move the IP address between any VPS services located within a single datacenter.

*Anycast IP addresses*

To accompany our floating IP addresses, we're rolling out *free* anycast IP addresses. This feature will allow customers to have a single IP address be available over all of our locations. Coupled with BGP, this means customers will be able to roll out personalized CDN delivery services, DalNET like 'IX' services, faster nameserver services, just to name a few.

As mentioned, all anycast IP addresses will be completely free assuming you have services in all 3 of our locations. We don't have a limit in mind of how many IP's we'll allow a single person to request, but we'll try to be fair  20gbit of DDOS protection (in total) will be available for $5/month per anycast IP address.

*Note:* you *must* have services in all 3 of our locations otherwise you'll suffer deadzones. We are not providing 'back haul' to other locations.

*Bandwidth pooling*

To make launching your own CDN cluster sweeter, bandwidth pooling will be an account wide, customer settable, option within Stallion. This option will allow you to 'pool' all of your services together to share the same bandwidth pool. As an example:

- 2 x LV OpenVZ 256MB (1000 GB EACH - used in a master/slave setup with a floating anycast IP)

- 2 x NJ OpenVZ 256MB (1000 GB EACH - used in a master/slave setup with a floating anycast IP)

- 2 x LU OpenVZ 256MB (1000 GB EACH - used in a master/slave setup with a floating anycast IP)

You'd have 6000GB available to spend however you want.

We're also working on integrating the ability for users to buy one-off bandwidth top ups (1TB at a time) that will carry over until it's done. This should be a little easier on peoples wallets when they go over a small amount each month.

In closing, we're extremely excited to get this all rolled out  I've been busy coding all of this together and expect to have a public beta within a few weeks of LU being online.

I'd like to personally thank everyone for their interest & support as always!

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQqKXqGA1i4


----------



## mikeyur

This is.. wow..


----------



## vSquare

I had to sign up just to say how excite I am for this.

<3 u fran


----------



## Munzy

Woot, anycast here I come 

Who wants a faster cdn.content-network.net?


----------



## Kalam

Well done. Might have to get my first European VPS now.


----------



## souen

Sounds terrific, how long until the beta?

I was thinking of getting a small vps and was looking at the different locations. Definitely Interested in the LU location. Guess I'll wait.


----------



## Francisco

souen said:


> Sounds terrific, how long until the beta?
> 
> I was thinking of getting a small vps and was looking at the different locations. Definitely Interested in the LU location. Guess I'll wait.


Well, i'm just getting my mind back in the coding gear before I get going again  I got a lot of the UI work done a few weeks ago before I had to put all that on hold to finish the LV upgrades hardware order.

I was pretty 'meh' about going into NL and Germany didn't interest me much. France is whatever. Luxembourg is smack dab between them all so it's good connectivity all around 

Francisco


----------



## k0nsl

Count me in, for sure! Great news.  ony:


----------



## Francisco

WHY TIMES NEW ROMAN.

WHY.

Francisco


----------



## jarland

Holy crap man. Not content with just being awesome I see


----------



## MannDude

Heck yeah. Congrats on the expansion and growth.


----------



## rds100

Congrats for the new location!

Does this mean you will start charging EU VAT now?


----------



## ryanarp

Awesome work guys!!! Going to have to check out the new changes soon


----------



## ihatetonyy

Amazing.


----------



## AndrewM

Too early for Christmas. Congrats Frantaclaus.


----------



## MannDude

How will filtering be handled in Lux?


----------



## Francisco

MannDude said:


> How will filtering be handled in Lux?


Staminus.

GRE is ~6ms away and since the LU DC already has transit coming from NL (and every other neighboring country), it doesn't change much.

Francisco


----------



## drmike

Alright, so this isn't just your normal location expansion. 

You are going to need more horse power Fran.   More servers.  

I start investing in your fun Anycast and yeah, going to need more resources.  You just had to go do something useful like this.  I don't have spare time though buddy.

Count me in, I am buying some.  Anycast has my interest.


----------



## willie

Yeah!!!!  The anycast is the most exciting thing that's happened in budget VPS for a while.  I was just in a discussion about it with one of the Low End Spirit guys, about fronting a bunch of LES with a shared OVH or maybe Cloudflare infrastructure CDN to reverse proxy the LES containers.  But it's just fantastic that a budget VPS host is doing it directly.

Luxembourg itself--congrats I guess, but what I really would like to see from you now is more US locations, particularly west coast, since that's where my users are and I'd like to run HA services near them.

There's just so many times when someone needs to put up a low traffic, low complexity (but not static) website, that could easily be done with some simple PHP script on a 128MB VPS, except that very little downtime is tolerable and cheap VPS are just not reliable enough, so they pay through the nose for something like Heroku which is at best just a little bit better, costs a relative bundle and adds its own limitations and bureaucracy.  This approach of eliminating all SPOF allows doing it the right way, with redundancy.

The product I'd like to see next is a fully managed reverse proxy with an API, so the person buys one at each of your locations, points an anycast IP at them, then points the other end of the proxies to their own backend servers (maybe on buyvm, maybe not) and then runs the backend servers themselves.  The idea here is that the reverse proxy is completely controlled by you and is under your monitoring and alert system and your ops can kick it if something goes wrong at 3am.  Meanwhile, the backend servers are unmanaged but if something goes wrong with one, it goes off the air and the proxy stops sending it stuff.  This gets rid of a lot of the impetus for small organizations to use obnoxious hosted services just to avoid the operations burden.  The user's monitoring of their own services can then automatically adjust their proxy through its API if it detects a problem or wants to rearrange things.

This is so frigging great I could just melt.


----------



## Francisco

Vegas is like 3ms from LA 

We've sniffed around Seattle and a few places like that but filtering becomes an issue.

I might have a solution to that soon, though..... 

I think the anycast stuff is pretty cool. Again, you'd be looking at around $20/month for a redundant anycast cluster over 3 DC's with 6TB of outbound and unmetered inbound. Need filtering? It becomes a *massive* $25/month. Similar products are $20/month initial, $0.50/GB of outbound transit, and $xxx for 20gbit of protection. Jeeeeesus Christ.

Launching new locations is going to be a slow thing with anycast. Remember, since we're not backhauling we'd be more or less forcing money out of people every time we open a new location to have it. Backhauling isn't a terrible idea but it'd be a pain in the butt to backhaul 500mbit to another DC because a $15/year VPS customer didn't want to buy another POP.

Remember, we always work on the basis of being as fair as possible with customers. We originally thought about charging $1.00/month for an anycast IP but felt it'd be far more fair just to include it for free, especially if a customer is already commiting to at least 3 services with us. Whenever we plan things we always take into consideration if current customers will feel unloved or new ones not getting as much as the old ones. That's why you'll almost always see us push things retroactive.

As for a managed solution, maybe, but probably not under the BuyVM name.

Francisco


----------



## willie

I thought the closest similar product was something like vr.org that cost hundreds/month .  I've been looking into ways to do it with OVH/Cloudflare and that's more in the $20 range but limited.  Hmm yeah I see what you mean about opening new locations.  But, if the other end of the anycast was just a proxy app rather than a full vps, it could be very cheap, and it would be up to the user to direct it to however many VPS he wanted to buy.

The idea of another west US location is to have more nearby redundancy.  Latency to LV isn't an issue really.

I thought of the managed proxy as being something like your shared hosting, i.e. a single application that you deploy and operate, with actually fewer issues of user scripts running amuck since the user wouldn't get to run their own programs.  It would be on its own node to keep it from being affected by user apps as well.


----------



## Nett

Gonna cancel all my RamNodes for BuyVM  Good job @Francisco.


----------



## Francisco

Haha.

Been a lot of work to get these things going 

Francisco


----------



## zafouhar

Francisco said:


> Haha.
> 
> 
> Been a lot of work to get these things going
> 
> 
> Francisco


I guess now all we need is the new site aswell


----------



## Francisco

zafouhar said:


> I guess now all we need is the new site aswell


*cough*

http://varcoedesign.com/work/buyvm/

Francisco


----------



## willie

Added: it occurs to me that the other end of the anycast IP doesn't even have to be a proxy.  It can be a virtual host that just serves a redirect to a known working vps from the user-configured list, and that's enough most of the time.  So it could be super cheap.  The point of anycast is just to decrease interruptions compared with round robin dns when a server is out, due to dns caches and ttl. 

Are you going to allow anycast pointing to your existing $5/y shared hosting plans instead of vps?  That would be overkill for this redirect scheme, but would make it easy for the user to set up by himself.  It would economize a bit at your end, by decreasing the number of unique ip's needed for a user to run virtual hosts at all 3 sites.


----------



## fatboy

Yes, a decent EU location - haven't a clue what all the other stuff means but a EU box, gimmie, gimmie, gimmie


----------



## willie

Added: it occurs to me that the other end of the anycast IP doesn't even have to be a proxy.  It can be a virtual host that just serves a redirect to a known working vps from the user-configured list, and that's enough most of the time.  So it could be super cheap.  The point of anycast is just to decrease interruptions compared with round robin dns when a server is out, due to dns caches and ttl. 

Are you going to allow anycast pointing to your existing $5/y shared hosting plans instead of vps?  That would be overkill for this redirect scheme, but would make it easy for the user to set up by himself.  It would economize a bit at your end, by decreasing the number of unique ip's needed for a user to run virtual hosts at all 3 sites.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB

Fransico, my body is ready.


----------



## Francisco

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Fransico, my body is ready.


I'm sorry, we can't accept orders from 12 year olds. Please ask your parents to order and explain what is this.

Francisco


----------



## William

Anycast IPs are ARIN? Sounds fishy for justification.


----------



## sv01

can't wait for ip address to test latency


----------



## SkylarM

You just HAD to go and spend my money for me didn't you.

Ugh, now I have to buy some of these. God damnit fran


----------



## wlanboy

Anycast IP available in central europe, west cost, east cost?

And



> All anycast IP addresses will be completely free assuming you have services in all 3 of our locations.


Heck this is fantastic!

And Bandwidth pooling which is was my main concern about having several locations.

A scenario where you pay for bandwidth you are not using and bandwidth you have to buy on top on a populated location.

Really well made package - technical and financial.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

GIANT_CRAB said:


> Fransico, my body is ready.



Usually this means something else when I say it 


(Spoiler is NSFW - you were warned)



Spoiler


----------



## alexh

Francisco said:


> Vegas is like 3ms from LA
> 
> 
> We've sniffed around Seattle and a few places like that but filtering becomes an issue.


I'd love to see a west-coast location other than Vegas, but Anycast sounds exciting. Seattle to me is ~12 ms while both LA and Vegas are over 40. Congratulations and great job!


----------



## Serveo

Did you really choose for LU?  :blink:


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Netherlands is highly over-saturated.  We wanted a location we wouldn't be sharing with 200 dime a dollar hosts.


----------



## toadyus

When can I give you my money??


----------



## Nyr

I must say it's impressive to look at the BuyVM evolution during the years. It's like it was yesterday when they were selling OVZ at Fremont.


----------



## willie

William said:


> Anycast IPs are ARIN? Sounds fishy for justification.


I don't see the problem here, big CDN's use anycast.  The anycast ip's are being assigned to users one at a time, if I understand it.  It's not like /24's are simply being burned.  If anything it's helping conserve IP's.  Instead of buying three vps's (one at each location) each with its own IP, you can put all three on the same IP.


----------



## aggressivenetworks

BuyVM has their shit together! I will be purchasing a vm once they get the new location running!


----------



## Francisco

Nyr said:


> I must say it's impressive to look at the BuyVM evolution during the years. It's like it was yesterday when they were selling OVZ at Fremont.


 I miss those blue school lockers they used for cabinets. Once you get past the fact that the techs there are perma high/fried, you start to like it.



aggressivenetworks said:


> BuyVM has their shit together! I will be purchasing a vm once they get the new location running!


Thanks  This has all been planned for a fair bit of time. Anyone that checked out the new design we got done would have noticed Luxembourg mentioned there.

Francisco


----------



## mojeda

aggressivenetworks said:


> BuyVM has their shit together! I will be purchasing a vm once they get the new location running!


Why wait


----------



## Francisco

For those interested in testing Luxembourg's network, you can check http://lg.as5577.net/

Francisco


----------



## D. Strout

This is simply unheard of in the low end market. This is the kind of thing that gets summerhosts based in Buffalo drooling. Heck, this is the kind of thing that gets _me_ drooling. Anycast, in particular, is the craziest piece. I believe I suggested something similar a while back, didn't imagine it would actually be possible, and from one of my favorite hosts. The only thing I wish was possible is anycast IPs in only 2/3 locations. All my stuff ATM is US-based, I do wish I could just grab two VMs and anycast between them. I can certainly understand the complications though, so I guess I'll just have to throw more money at the pony to get on board.


----------



## Francisco

We're giving anycast IP's for free to make it a little more affordable for people on tight budgets 

There's 2 companies that do 'anycast IP addresses', hostvirtual, & rage4.

HostVirtual has a 'contact us (bring your own lube)' message on their page so we can safely assume it's mid $xxx if not low $xxxx for a proper deployment. Rage4 is $20/month for the initial then a supposed $0.50/GB for bandwidth. DDoS protection is supposedly available but fairly costly last I heard.

Really, someone serious about this needing a CDN platform could get going for $20/month and do well. Based off http://www.cdncalc.com/, 6TB would be $200/month+. Now, I fully get that they all have 10's of locations to spread this out so it's not a completely fair comparison, but you have to also consider that those CDN's are *only* for delivering static content, they won't let you run any other ANYCAST (TCP or UDP) applications.

I know I have a bias opinion on our structure of this all, but I do hope that most people find it affordable 

Francisco


----------



## trewq

Francisco said:


> I know I have a bias opinion on our structure of this all, but I do hope that most people find it affordable


As I said on skype, I think you're undercharging. All of your plans with all they include are very affordable.


----------



## Francisco

trewq said:


> As I said on skype, I think you're undercharging. All of your plans with all they include are very affordable.


I feel the same as well once you take free backups, & snapshots into consideration 

The features we've announced here is our push into the affordable enterprise feature set.

Francisco


----------



## willie

D. Strout said:


> Anycast, in particular, is the craziest piece. I believe I suggested something similar a while back, didn't imagine it would actually be possible, and from one of my favorite hosts. The only thing I wish was possible is anycast IPs in only 2/3 locations. All my stuff ATM is US-based,


Yeah, ditto here, I think I suggested it on irc a couple years ago, I think everyone has wanted it but no small host has actually gotten it together up til now.  Once Fran has enough users for multiple anycast blocks, maybe there could be a US-only one and a separate world domination one?

I guess we still need replication between the mysql offload engines...


----------



## Francisco

Actual replication will be on the users to deal with for now.

In time i'll likely get some sort of clustering filesystem going that users will get a small chunk of that will be sync'd globally. This is perfectly fine for mostly static data, for SQL files you'll still want that sync'd with actual MySQL clustering 

For now we'll get a test run on things. I'll likely announce a /23 worth of IP space total then we'll start getting some extra fun stuff (region only blocks, etc).

Francisco


----------



## Nett

I'm going to cancel all my yearly VPS if you can do $5-$10/yr plans lol.

Oh, and when will you have the cPanel VPS offers?


----------



## Francisco

Nett said:


> I'm going to cancel all my yearly VPS if you can do $5-$10/yr plans lol.
> 
> Oh, and when will you have the cPanel VPS offers?


Not interested in doing plans that cheap 

Managed cpanel will probably be start of December.

I'll do an announcement when that's ready to go but you can expect it to be $22/month<>$30/month.

Francisco


----------



## Nett

Francisco said:


> For those interested in testing Luxembourg's network, you can check http://lg.as5577.net/
> 
> 
> Francisco


 I want Telephone's looking glass  Traceroute gives me IP only...and I have to whois and nslookup each of them...


----------



## fixidixi

Francisco said:


> For those interested in testing Luxembourg's network, you can check http://lg.as5577.net/
> 
> 
> Francisco


Well I had a dedi with them for about 1,5 year

their network is pretty awesome, ticket response time was about 3-5 hours.

I'm glad you are coming to Europe .


----------



## Kris

Francisco said:


> We're giving anycast IP's for free to make it a little more affordable for people on tight budgets
> 
> 
> There's 2 companies that do 'anycast IP addresses', hostvirtual, & rage4.
> 
> 
> HostVirtual has a 'contact us (bring your own lube)' message on their page so we can safely assume it's mid $xxx if not low $xxxx for a proper deployment. Rage4 is $20/month for the initial then a supposed $0.50/GB for bandwidth. DDoS protection is supposedly available but fairly costly last I heard.
> 
> 
> Really, someone serious about this needing a CDN platform could get going for $20/month and do well. Based off http://www.cdncalc.com/, 6TB would be $200/month+. Now, I fully get that they all have 10's of locations to spread this out so it's not a completely fair comparison, but you have to also consider that those CDN's are *only* for delivering static content, they won't let you run any other ANYCAST (TCP or UDP) applications.
> 
> 
> I know I have a bias opinion on our structure of this all, but I do hope that most people find it affordable
> 
> 
> Francisco



Not bad, should be an interesting offer TBH.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Nett said:


> I'm going to cancel all my yearly VPS if you can do $5-$10/yr plans lol.
> 
> Oh, and when will you have the cPanel VPS offers?


Yeah, no, we're not GVH, and we're not going to pull a Jon and give a ridiculous price just in the hopes of finally getting a positive review.  If you really need something that cheap, just get it from him with your employee discount.


----------



## Francisco

Kris said:


> Not bad, should be an interesting offer TBH.


To answer your other question, it's possible HV is very affordable if you have your own ASN/IP's, but not everyone has that and that isn't what I'm trying to sell either 

SmartDNS, which i'm assuming uses some GEO IP setup, isn't all that accurate, though. If you go use an EU based resolver, you'll get EU IP's from their system. That's just how DNS works. Back in the day I ran a geoDNS for DAIRC. All was fine when users used their ISP's resovlers but then the fire nation attacked....I mean, it went to hell once they used 4.2.2.1 and public resolvers like that.

If there was a 1:1 product it'd compare to it'd be rage4's anycast services. It does with HV's as well but the only feedback I got on pricing from them was from a handful of people that contacted them, I never bothered emailing them myself.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie

I totally want Anycast right now.

So... PHP+MySQL Server would require MySQL Replication from one location to the other right?

It might be time for someone to look into and get some tutorials up on MySQL Replication and whatnot  (wink wink anyone who makes good tutorials wink wink)

Coming back on topic though...  Seriously super excited about the Anycast + DDoS Protection.  Just love it!


----------



## Francisco

SQL replication will probably be the more annoying part of it 

Does MySQL allow master/master/master replication? Or would you have to go master>slaves in that case? I'm guessing you could use something like mysqlproxy to send writes back to the master and reads come off the local slave.

Francisco


----------



## notFound

A bit late to the party, but congratulations Francisco and team, really is a great move forward. I like it!


----------



## Francisco

HalfEatenPie said:


> I totally want Anycast right now.
> 
> So... PHP+MySQL Server would require MySQL Replication from one location to the other right?
> 
> It might be time for someone to look into and get some tutorials up on MySQL Replication and whatnot  (wink wink anyone who makes good tutorials wink wink)
> 
> Coming back on topic though...  Seriously super excited about the Anycast + DDoS Protection.  Just love it!


You know, the more I think on this, Curtis could use mysqlproxy with a VM in each DC and finally get his proper CDN vpsboard going. He keeps moaning about wanting faster EU load speeds but that wouldn't do a hell of a lot if it still has to jump to the US to pull SQL/etc, unless he's just doing heavy caching.

With a mysqlproxy setup + 3 - 4 VM's spread over each DC, he could mysqlproxy, etc, and be set. File syncing could be handled with syncthing or something like that on a faster recheck timer.

I actually have a staff member that has syncthing setup for one of our side projects and has a dozen or so nodes clustering together in a master/slave replication and it makes his life *so easy* when he has to sync new templates/archives globally.

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

Francisco said:


> You know, the more I think on this, Curtis could use mysqlproxy with a VM in each DC and finally get his proper CDN vpsboard going. He keeps moaning about wanting faster EU load speeds but that wouldn't do a hell of a lot if it still has to jump to the US to pull SQL/etc, unless he's just doing heavy caching.
> 
> 
> With a mysqlproxy setup + 3 - 4 VM's spread over each DC, he could mysqlproxy, etc, and be set. File syncing could be handled with syncthing or something like that on a faster recheck timer.


Oh boy, looks like vpsBoard will soon have it's own cluster.


----------



## Francisco

MannDude said:


> Oh boy, looks like vpsBoard will soon have it's own cluster.


----------



## trewq

Francisco said:


> With a mysqlproxy setup + 3 - 4 VM's spread over each DC, he could mysqlproxy, etc, and be set. File syncing could be handled with syncthing or something like that on a faster recheck timer.
> 
> 
> Francisco


@MannDude Does VPSBoard actually have enough load to justify this or is it more a "look what we can do" thing?


----------



## MannDude

trewq said:


> @MannDude Does VPSBoard actually have enough load to justify this or is it more a "look what we can do" thing?


More of a 'look what we can do' thing. I'll post the actual specs in a sec.


----------



## MannDude

total used free shared buffers cached
Mem: 1009 922 86 0 20 702
-/+ buffers/cache: 200 809
Swap: 2044 0 2044


This is on a 1024MB KVM VPS from BuyVM. Nginx, PHP and MySQL on the same box. Plenty of free space.
 

Keep in mind things like the ad server, analytic server, img server, etc, etc are all hosted on different VMs.


----------



## trewq

MannDude said:


> This is on a 1024MB KVM VPS from BuyVM. Nginx, PHP and MySQL on the same box. Plenty of free space.
> 
> 
> Keep in mind things like the ad server, analytic server, img server, etc, etc are all hosted on different VMs.


We need to get some more traffic in here


----------



## Francisco

trewq said:


> We need to get some more traffic in here


/ Offtopic

If you got guides in mind write them 

Since the sites on lighttpd/nginx, it isn't going to really jump in RAM, even if traffic spiked a lot. If Dudemann has memcache in place it might go up some but wouldn't be by much.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> You know, the more I think on this, Curtis could use mysqlproxy with a VM in each DC and finally get his proper CDN vpsboard going. He keeps moaning about wanting faster EU load speeds but that wouldn't do a hell of a lot if it still has to jump to the US to pull SQL/etc, unless he's just doing heavy caching.
> 
> 
> With a mysqlproxy setup + 3 - 4 VM's spread over each DC, he could mysqlproxy, etc, and be set. File syncing could be handled with syncthing or something like that on a faster recheck timer.
> 
> 
> I actually have a staff member that has syncthing setup for one of our side projects and has a dozen or so nodes clustering together in a master/slave replication and it makes his life *so easy* when he has to sync new templates/archives globally.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Haha yeah.  I've just been thinking it would also be incredibly useful in general for you guys as the cheaper alternative to a CDN  

Now if only you guys would also expand to Asia...


----------



## fisle

Francisco said:


> SQL replication will probably be the more annoying part of it
> 
> 
> Does MySQL allow master/master/master replication? Or would you have to go master>slaves in that case? I'm guessing you could use something like mysqlproxy to send writes back to the master and reads come off the local slave.
> 
> 
> Francisco



How about MariaDB Galera? ( https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/documentation/replication/galera/what-is-mariadb-galera-cluster/ )

I've never tried it but it sounds good to me.


----------



## Francisco

fisle said:


> How about MariaDB Galera? ( https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/documentation/replication/galera/what-is-mariadb-galera-cluster/ )
> 
> I've never tried it but it sounds good to me.


It sounds like that'd work as well 

I'm curious how it deals with split brain, or how it handles auto_increment locking.

For sure worth some tinkering!

EDIT - looks like they recommend a minimum of 3 nodes for the sake of quorum anyway. I'm assuming the nodes that can talk keep things going and the node left out would simply come back and resync changes?

Francisco


----------



## MonsterKiller

Can't wait for LU

WIll be buying that shizz up straight away 

What hardware will LU have? Will it have RAID SSD's like LV?


----------



## Francisco

MonsterKiller said:


> Can't wait for LU
> 
> WIll be buying that shizz up straight away
> 
> What hardware will LU have? Will it have RAID SSD's like LV?


Yep  And backups on day 1.

Francisco


----------



## MonsterKiller

Francisco said:


> Yep  And backups on day 1.
> 
> 
> Francisco




Also, any chance of an ETA or is it 'when its ready'?


----------



## Francisco

Rob claims things will ship today/tomorrow 

Figure a week to arrive and a few days for install/configuration.

Francisco


----------



## Sonic

Francisco , do you have test IP for LU


----------



## Francisco

Sonic said:


> Francisco , do you have test IP for LU


You can ping server.lu if you want to test from home. They also have a looking glass at http://lg.as5577.net

Francisco


----------



## Sonic

Francisco said:


> You can ping server.lu if you want to test from home. They also have a looking glass at http://lg.as5577.net
> 
> 
> Francisco


Do vps come with server.lu IP or frantech IP range?


----------



## Francisco

Sonic said:


> Do vps come with server.lu IP or frantech IP range?


Ours.

It'll take a bit but SWIP will mark things as Luxembourg.

Francisco


----------



## MonsterKiller

Just to mention as well, loving the new site design


----------



## Francisco

MonsterKiller said:


> Just to mention as well, loving the new site design


As am I 

I can't wait for it to go public.

Francisco


----------



## Jonathan

fisle said:


> How about MariaDB Galera? ( https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/documentation/replication/galera/what-is-mariadb-galera-cluster/ )
> 
> I've never tried it but it sounds good to me.





Francisco said:


> It sounds like that'd work as well
> 
> 
> I'm curious how it deals with split brain, or how it handles auto_increment locking.
> 
> 
> For sure worth some tinkering!
> 
> 
> EDIT - looks like they recommend a minimum of 3 nodes for the sake of quorum anyway. I'm assuming the nodes that can talk keep things going and the node left out would simply come back and resync changes?
> 
> 
> Francisco


I've toyed with this and it works great...BUT the latency between different physical locations kills the ability to handle writes as quickly.  If your 3 nodes are within a few ms of it the overhead is basically non-existent, but when split up in my testing, performance was pretty terrible and slowed down a large set of queries I was trying to run.  Not sure how it would be in day to day performance of a website or something as I never got that far in testing once I realize how much the latency killed my big initial stuff.


----------



## Francisco

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> I've toyed with this and it works great...BUT the latency between different physical locations kills the ability to handle writes as quickly.  If your 3 nodes are within a few ms of it the overhead is basically non-existent, but when split up in my testing, performance was pretty terrible and slowed down a large set of queries I was trying to run.  Not sure how it would be in day to day performance of a website or something as I never got that far in testing once I realize how much the latency killed my big initial stuff.


Which makes sense. You'd be adding 100ms+ to every query and if you have 10 of them that's a second just in network time, nevermind query time.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

Since people have been asking I figured I'd add a comment on here as well.

We expect the EU servers to ship tomorrow/Tuesday. We were waiting on DHL to get back to us for a quote but it seems they're against working with anyone that isn't a large shipper. It took 2 - 3 attempts to get an account with them, as well as a few days of my time wasted.

UPS was way over priced so we're likely shipping FEDEX. Their quote was pretty good considering the weight of everything being shipped.

We can pad that figure by a week to actually get there then a few days for me to get everything installed, configured, & tested.

Francisco


----------



## willie

Francisco said:


> Which makes sense. You'd be adding 100ms+ to every query and if you have 10 of them that's a second just in network time, nevermind query time.


I dunno about mysql but MongoDB and Redis both have modes where they send updates to the slave and keep going without waiting for synchronization.  This gains speed by creating a small window for losing a few data items, that might or might not be tolerable depending on the application.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> Since people have been asking I figured I'd add a comment on here as well.
> 
> 
> We expect the EU servers to ship tomorrow/Tuesday. We were waiting on DHL to get back to us for a quote but it seems they're against working with anyone that isn't a large shipper. It took 2 - 3 attempts to get an account with them, as well as a few days of my time wasted.
> 
> 
> UPS was way over priced so we're likely shipping FEDEX. Their quote was pretty good considering the weight of everything being shipped.
> 
> 
> We can pad that figure by a week to actually get there then a few days for me to get everything installed, configured, & tested.
> 
> 
> Francisco


So...  You're saying... BuyVM Euro trip?


----------



## Francisco

HalfEatenPie said:


> So...  You're saying... BuyVM Euro trip?


Christ could you imagine the guys in the red light district?

We'd get kicked off the continent.

Francisco


----------



## mikho

Francisco said:


> Christ could you imagine the guys in the red light district?
> 
> 
> We'd get kicked off the continent.
> 
> 
> Francisco


If you wan to act silly in Europe, go to Hamburg and reeperbahn.


The people there are hard to impress when acting silly.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Francisco said:


> Christ could you imagine the guys in the red light district?
> 
> 
> We'd get kicked off the continent.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Europe may still be a bit miffed from the last time my kind were in the area >_>


----------



## drmike

What's the latest estimate on the Anycast and LUX public availability?


----------



## Francisco

drmike said:


> What's the latest estimate on the Anycast and LUX public availability?


Luxembourg will probably be online by end of next week.

Anycast you can pad a few extra weeks for that. I've made good progress on the code but I got pulled away to work on other projects.

Francisco


----------



## catatonic

Sorry if i've missed this anywhere - but will anycast be available for the 128mb plans?


----------



## Francisco

catatonic said:


> Sorry if i've missed this anywhere - but will anycast be available for the 128mb plans?


Assuming you buy a 128MB in all 3 locations, yes 

Francisco


----------



## willie

Francisco said:


> Assuming you buy a 128MB in all 3 locations, yes


What about the shared hosting plans?  It almost makes more sense with them than with vps's.


----------



## Francisco

willie said:


> What about the shared hosting plans?  It almost makes more sense with them than with vps's.


Doing it on shared would be a complete pain in the butt for us since cPanel isn't really 'cluster' aware, nor is the entire platform 'anycasted'. This means that we'd have to manually configure syncing of files & SQL between all locations. There's also the bigger issue of cPanel having a trillion flat file databases everywhere that we'd also have to manually sync.

I don't think it'd be hard for someone to do shared anycast hosting, it just couldn't easily be done with cPanel.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

After way too much screwing around with an invoice they needed generated, the gear is scheduled for pickup in the morning 

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

TEHEHEHE

Francisco


----------



## fixidixi

@Francisco:

ive clicked your link. may day just got #Franned..


----------



## Francisco

fixidixi said:


> @Francisco:
> 
> ive clicked your link. may day just got #Franned..


In the off chance you don't get it, the video is about a character in League of Legends named 'Lux' that has the most insane laugh.

Francisco


----------



## texteditor

Francisco said:


>


Vegas to Luxembourg. Roughly how much does shipping out all this cost


----------



## Francisco

texteditor said:


> Vegas to Luxembourg. Roughly how much does shipping out all this cost


Roughly $1200. We're still waiting on the final price since we billed it to a corporate fedex account and we won't know until it's delivered.

Given the deals I get in the states it was still worth it for us to pay that than build in Europe.

Francisco


----------



## Steven F

Francisco said:


> Roughly $1200. We're still waiting on the final price since we billed it to a corporate fedex account and we won't know until it's delivered.
> 
> 
> Given the deals I get in the states it was still worth it for us to pay that than build in Europe.
> 
> 
> Francisco


How much gear is that, though?


----------



## Francisco

Steven F said:


> How much gear is that, though?


- 1 x router

- 1 x internal node (DHCP, etc)

- 1 x standard KVM

- 3 x SSD based OVZ's

- 2 x 128MB OVZ

- 1 x BuyShared node

- 1 x storage node

It's a good amount, we were able to pack things really tight. We spent a good 6 hours getting it all together and wasting the least amount of room.

Francisco


----------



## Steven F

Francisco said:


> - 1 x router
> 
> 
> - 1 x internal node (DHCP, etc)
> 
> 
> - 1 x standard KVM
> 
> 
> - 3 x SSD based OVZ's
> 
> 
> - 2 x 128MB OVZ
> 
> 
> - 1 x BuyShared node
> 
> 
> - 1 x storage node
> 
> 
> It's a good amount, we were able to pack things really tight. We spent a good 6 hours getting it all together and wasting the least amount of room.
> 
> 
> Francisco


$1,200 seems to be pretty reasonable. I'm having 6 servers shipped to my house from Chicago (for dev. purposes) and the shipping is going to be like $200, at least (waiting for the final quote from UPS).


----------



## texteditor

Francisco said:


> Roughly $1200. We're still waiting on the final price since we billed it to a corporate fedex account and we won't know until it's delivered.
> 
> 
> Given the deals I get in the states it was still worth it for us to pay that than build in Europe.
> 
> 
> Francisco


That's actually not bad at all, even if you payed US retail prices you would be coming out ahead than if you had someone in the EU build it

I priced out having a 2U built in NL awhile back compared to the cost of building one stateside, and when I totaled up the pricing I thought "damn, if I can keep the shipping under $800 from US to NL it'd be cheaper build here, even with VAT at customs." Hardware is so criminally expensive in Europe, doubly so for disks


----------



## fixidixi

@texteditor:

yea: hw.. and food.. and gas .. well everything


----------



## NeyerWeb

Whoo for Anycast DNS, it's nice to see BuyVM in Europe (finally!!!)


----------



## Francisco

Gear made it to the DC all in one piece 

Minor handle bends so next time I send gear I'll take those off.

Francisco


----------



## fatboy

I got money burning a hole in my pocket that will help buy new handles.............


----------



## Francisco

fatboy said:


> I got money burning a hole in my pocket that will help buy new handles.............


Ahaha  They're just bent a bit, a bit of bending or maybe even a prybar will get them straightened out. Honestly I expected things to be a lot more banged up than some minor smacks on the handles.

Given how some of the domestic shipments I've seen, I expected to hear that the SSD's were littered all over the loading bay of the planes, etc.

They'll be getting our IPMI's online tomorrow so fingers crossed I can get most of the gear prepped by Monday.

Francisco


----------



## fixidixi

@Fran:

I tought you might take a european trip


----------



## Francisco

fixidixi said:


> @Fran:
> 
> I tought you might take a european trip


Not this time  I'm mentally burned out from all the LV work we just did as well as all the coding I'm currently doing.

Francisco


----------



## fixidixi

Well see ya later then when u have time


----------



## Sonic

@Francisco any update?

Waiting to get one asps


----------



## Francisco

Sonic said:


> @Francisco any update?


Waiting to get one asps
Actually yes 

Board came in (couldn't get it faster than 4 - 5 days delivery, could've sent it from the States faster). BGP is up, Staminus session is up, all but a couple nodes need installing. I'm just setting up things like the DHCP server, etc. Shared still has to be completed as well as offload SQL but that's pretty quick.

I'll be handing off everything to Aldryic in the morning for testing.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> Actually yes
> 
> Board came in (couldn't get it faster than 4 - 5 days delivery, could've sent it from the States faster). BGP is up, Staminus session is up, all but a couple nodes need installing. I'm just setting up things like the DHCP server, etc. Shared still has to be completed as well as offload SQL but that's pretty quick.
> 
> I'll be handing off everything to Aldryic in the morning for testing.
> 
> Francisco


I tried to write sexual innuendos involving Aldryic and servers, but I just can't do it. I'm terrible at making sexual innuendos.


----------



## Francisco

HalfEatenPie said:


> I tried to write sexual innuendos involving Aldryic and servers, but I just can't do it. I'm terrible at making sexual innuendos.


Most of the ones we make up involve zipper sounds so....

Francisco


----------



## Aldryic C'boas




----------



## fixidixi

@Aldryic:

XD

did the liquid reach the end of the cover?


----------



## Steven F

Aldryic C said:


>


Looks like a typical Friday night at Frantech, just with less weird anime.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

That's actually a fairly accurate representation of how I looked sprawled on the DC floor after we moved the gear to Vegas - a 10 hour drive after already being up 32 hours >_>  I was chugging Karen's 5-hour energy things like they were водка shots for that trip.


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Aldryic C said:


> That's actually a fairly accurate representation of how I looked sprawled on the DC floor after we moved the gear to Vegas - a 10 hour drive after already being up 32 hours >_>  I was chugging Karen's 5-hour energy things like they were водка shots for that trip.


I did that during finals week every once in a while. Take those 5 hour energy shots like they were whiskey.

Turns out, you're only supposed to take like one or two every 24 hours. I think I added like 20 years (or probably lost 20 years) to my life.

tldr: I've found the secret to eternal life bitches!


----------



## Francisco

And now for some test IP's 

Filtered - 198.251.84.1

Unfiltered - 107.189.0.1

Filtering is done by Staminus and is brought in from NL. Latency difference should be nothing/next to nothing as the DC has multiple 10gbit runs there.

I know, we're behind, & I'm sorry 

Francisco


----------



## MannDude

Francisco said:


> And now for some test IP's
> 
> 
> Filtered - 198.251.84.1
> 
> 
> Unfiltered - 107.189.0.1
> 
> 
> Filtering is done by Staminus and is brought in from NL. Latency difference should be nothing/next to nothing as the DC has multiple 10gbit runs there.
> 
> 
> I know, we're behind, & I'm sorry
> 
> 
> Francisco


Typical Canadian, apologizing for nothing. 

Looking forward to the launch.


----------



## Steven F

Francisco said:


> And now for some test IP's
> 
> 
> Filtered - 198.251.84.1
> 
> 
> Unfiltered - 107.189.0.1
> 
> 
> Filtering is done by Staminus and is brought in from NL. Latency difference should be nothing/next to nothing as the DC has multiple 10gbit runs there.
> 
> 
> I know, we're behind, & I'm sorry
> 
> 
> Francisco


Loss - Min - Avg - Max (for below)

Here are some Super-Ping screenshots for the filtered IP.

Asian Ping Times

America (North and South) Ping Times

Europe Ping Times

Here are some Super-Ping screenshots for the unfiltered IP.

Asian Ping Times

America (North and South) Ping Times

Europe Ping Times


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Yep ping for me (Asia) is an average of 338 ms to non-filtered and 589 ms to filtered.

Fun times!


----------



## DomainBop

> And now for some test IP's


*TEST 1*

Sao Paulo to BuyVM

2  217.148.154.177.static.sp2.alog.com.br (177.154.148.217)  0.359 ms  0.485 ms  0.296 ms


 3  ae2-core-02.sp2.net.alog.com.br (177.126.190.193)  9.100 ms  9.091 ms  9.072 ms


 4  xe-2-2-0-edge-01.sp2.net.alog.com.br (177.126.190.209)  0.377 ms  0.361 ms  0.344 ms


 5  169.52.125.189.static.impsat.net.br (189.125.52.169)  0.738 ms  0.816 ms  0.803 ms


 6  po2.ar3.MIA2.gblx.net (67.17.68.234)  108.374 ms po3-20G.ar3.MIA2.gblx.net (67.17.75.66)  106.794 ms  107.062 ms


 7  ae5.edge2.miami2.level3.net (4.68.111.121)  107.033 ms *  107.285 ms


 8  ae-226-3602.edge5.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (4.69.162.150)  199.301 ms ae-225-3601.edge5.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (4.69.162.146)  198.366 ms  198.811 ms


 9  IP-TRANSIT.ear2.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (212.72.41.54)  199.247 ms IP-TRANSIT.ear2.Amsterdam1.Level3.net (212.72.41.50)  199.002 ms  199.140 ms


10  te2-4.r3.ams.sara.nl.iptransit.com (204.26.60.6)  208.700 ms te2-2.r3.ams.sara.nl.iptransit.com (204.26.60.2)  208.332 ms  208.591 ms


11  te2-1.r2.lux.iptransit.com (204.26.60.13)  208.788 ms te1-2.r2.lux.iptransit.com (204.26.60.9)  208.551 ms te2-1.r2.lux.iptransit.com (204.26.60.13)  208.189 ms


12  ic-root.lux.as5577.net (199.59.206.22)  241.687 ms  241.678 ms  241.385 ms


13  107.189.0.1 (107.189.0.1)  213.093 ms  212.875 ms  212.220 ms

Sao Paulo to OVH

2  217.148.154.177.static.sp2.alog.com.br (177.154.148.217)  0.343 ms  0.319 ms  0.303 ms


 3  ae1-core-01.sp2.net.alog.com.br (177.126.190.185)  0.251 ms  0.474 ms  0.447 ms


 4  xe-2-2-0-edge-02.sp2.net.alog.com.br (177.126.190.213)  2.355 ms  2.344 ms  2.329 ms


 5  186-201-206-81.customer.tdatabrasil.net.br (186.201.206.81)  1.182 ms  1.173 ms  1.156 ms


 6  * 187-100-39-29.dsl.telesp.net.br (187.100.39.29)  4.012 ms  3.987 ms


 7  et1-0-0-101-GRTRIOTW1.red.telefonica-wholesale.net (84.16.7.69)  27.034 ms et2-0-0-101-GRTRIOTW1.red.telefonica-wholesale.net (84.16.7.73)  30.820 ms et1-0-0-101-GRTRIOTW1.red.telefonica-wholesale.net (84.16.7.69)  22.330 ms


 8  Te0-8-0-2-grtmiabr6.red.telefonica-wholesale.net (176.52.248.74)  126.350 ms 176.52.248.90 (176.52.248.90)  127.450 ms Xe15-0-0-0-grtmiabr4.red.telefonica-wholesale.net (176.52.248.102)  167.040 ms


 9  Hu-1-5-0-0-4-grtmiabr6.red.telefonica-wholesale.net (84.16.15.128)  131.603 ms  131.602 ms  131.584 ms


10  Xe1-1-5-0-grtmiana2.red.telefonica-wholesale.net (94.142.126.166)  160.675 ms * Xe0-1-7-0-grtmiana2.red.telefonica-wholesale.net (94.142.121.161)  162.182 ms


11  * mia-1-6k.fl.us (178.32.135.52)  125.800 ms *


12  * * *


13  * ldn-5-6k.qc.ca (198.27.73.10)  244.976 ms *


14  rbx-g2-a9.fr.eu (91.121.131.181)  306.864 ms  275.021 ms  275.091 ms


15  pcc-2b-n7.fr.eu (37.187.36.6)  245.465 ms rbx-g2-a9.fr.eu (37.187.36.48)  237.363 ms  273.929 ms


16  * * gra-3b-6k.fr.eu (178.33.103.230)  268.711 ms


BuyVM wins that one by 56ms.  Good news for spammers users with pony fetishes in Brazil.

*TEST 2*

Cape Town to BuyVM

traceroute to 107.189.0.1 (107.189.0.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets


 1  197-85-186-1.cpt.mweb.co.za (197.85.186.1)  0.486 ms  0.695 ms  0.810 ms


 2  196.41.144.34 (196.41.144.34)  0.432 ms  0.488 ms  0.615 ms


 3  tengig-1-5-cpt-hscore-1.mweb.co.za (196.28.178.65)  0.746 ms  0.848 ms  0.909 ms


 4  tengig-0-0-0-2-11-cpt-p-1.mweb.co.za (197.84.5.225)  147.553 ms tengig-0-0-0-2-11-cpt-p-2.mweb.co.za (197.84.5.226)  158.147 ms tengig-0-0-0-2-11-cpt-p-1.mweb.co.za (197.84.5.225)  159.436 ms


 5  tengig-0-7-0-0-cpt-p-2.mweb.co.za (197.84.4.32)  148.213 ms w2-pos0-3-3-1-thd-p-1.mweb.co.za (197.84.4.197)  148.645 ms tengig-0-7-0-0-cpt-p-2.mweb.co.za (197.84.4.32)  148.049 ms


 6  be-3-779-thd-up-1.mweb.co.za (176.67.177.227)  159.929 ms  146.190 ms w2-pos0-3-3-1-thd-p-1.mweb.co.za (197.84.4.197)  157.153 ms


 7  be-4-778-thd-p-2.mweb.co.za (176.67.177.146)  146.174 ms be-15-777-thd-linx-1.mweb.co.za (176.67.177.133)  147.418 ms be-4-778-thd-p-2.mweb.co.za (176.67.177.146)  157.997 ms


 8  peering.linx.eu.iptransit.com (195.66.225.106)  145.386 ms be-3-779-thd-up-1.mweb.co.za (176.67.177.227)  148.304 ms peering.linx.eu.iptransit.com (195.66.225.106)  145.422 ms


 9  te4-1.r2.lux.iptransit.com (199.59.206.134)  154.142 ms  163.219 ms  163.124 ms


10  ic-root.lux.as5577.net (199.59.206.118)  154.745 ms  170.373 ms peering.linx.eu.iptransit.com (195.66.225.106)  145.324 ms


11  te4-1.r2.lux.iptransit.com (199.59.206.134)  163.711 ms 107.189.0.1 (107.189.0.1)  153.878 ms  169.945 ms

Cape Town to BlueVM Switzerland

2  196.41.144.34 (196.41.144.34)  0.478 ms  0.581 ms  0.673 ms


 3  tengig-1-5-cpt-hscore-1.mweb.co.za (196.28.178.65)  1.239 ms  1.325 ms  1.391 ms


 4  tengig-0-0-0-2-11-cpt-p-1.mweb.co.za (197.84.5.225)  147.660 ms  147.696 ms  147.725 ms


 5  tengig-0-7-0-0-cpt-p-1.mweb.co.za (197.84.4.33)  148.649 ms tengig-0-7-0-0-cpt-p-2.mweb.co.za (197.84.4.32)  148.423 ms tengig-0-7-0-0-cpt-p-1.mweb.co.za (197.84.4.33)  148.518 ms


 6  197-84-4-201.cpt.mweb.co.za (197.84.4.201)  147.227 ms  146.278 ms w1-pos0-3-3-0-pos0-3-4-1.thd-p-1.mweb.co.za (197.84.4.195)  146.692 ms


 7  be-8-778-thd-p-1.mweb.co.za (176.67.177.145)  145.711 ms  161.475 ms  145.742 ms


 8  be-2-776-thd-up-2.mweb.co.za (176.67.177.235)  160.672 ms be-3-779-thd-up-1.mweb.co.za (176.67.177.227)  147.522 ms  147.589 ms


 9  be-16-776-thd-linx-1.mweb.co.za (176.67.177.236)  162.867 ms be-15-777-thd-linx-1.mweb.co.za (176.67.177.133)  159.834 ms be-15-779-thd-linx-1.mweb.co.za (176.67.177.228)  148.143 ms


10  40ge1-3.core1.lon2.he.net (195.66.224.21)  157.568 ms  151.017 ms  152.527 ms


11  100ge3-2.core1.ams1.he.net (72.52.92.214)  159.963 ms  160.610 ms  174.812 ms


12  100ge5-1.core1.fra1.he.net (72.52.92.6)  157.707 ms 10ge3-2.core1.zrh1.he.net (184.105.222.50)  170.407 ms  166.310 ms


13  10ge3-1.core1.zrh1.he.net (72.52.92.30)  174.934 ms  166.273 ms tengigc07p04.dist02.privatelayer.com (216.66.87.102)  182.797 ms


14  tengigc01p04.dist02.privatelayer.com (216.66.87.106)  179.292 ms tengigc03p03.edge01.privatelayer.com (216.66.87.10)  172.002 ms *


15  * * *


16  * * *


17  * * *


18  * * *


19  * * *


20  * * *


21  * * *


22  * * *


23  * * *


24  * * *


25  * * *


26  * * *


27  * * *


28  * * *


29  * * *


30  * * *


BuyVM wins that one by default because the BlueVM test server apparently only operates on odd numbered days of the month.


----------



## Francisco

Default! Default! Default! Default! Default!

For those interested, I updated the Stallion discussion thread with the UI upgrades we've done to support anycast & floating IP's.



Francisco


----------



## marrco

two more tests from Italy:

Residential Italy (PTP -Ping To Prometeus- is about 15ms):

Filtered - 198.251.84.1 -> 58ms
Unfiltered - 107.189.0.1 -> 44ms

DC in Milano:

Filtered - 198.251.84.1 -> 32ms
Unfiltered - 107.189.0.1 -> 31ms


----------



## marrco

And strange results from OVH (France - Gravelines)

Filtered - 198.251.84.1 -> 104ms
Unfiltered - 107.189.0.1 -> 20ms




Code:


traceroute to 192.251.84.1 (192.251.84.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  * * *
 2  gra-g2-a9.fr.eu (178.33.103.231)  0.635 ms  0.901 ms  0.881 ms
 3  * * *
 4  * * *
 5  ae10.mpr2.lhr2.uk.above.net (64.125.31.194)  6.758 ms  4.765 ms  4.749 ms
 6  xe-7-1-0.cr1.lga5.us.above.net (64.125.26.37)  73.398 ms  73.344 ms  73.108 ms
 7  ae6.cr1.ord2.us.above.net (64.125.24.34)  96.725 ms  96.736 ms  92.496 ms
 8  ae4.er1.ord7.us.above.net (64.125.28.50)  92.574 ms  93.113 ms  96.905 ms
 9  * ae1.er4.ord7.us.above.net (64.125.20.142)  92.906 ms  92.885 ms
10  ae2.er5.ord7.us.above.net (64.125.20.150)  93.209 ms  92.927 ms  92.927 ms
11  128.177.117.246.IPYX-092697-ZYO.above.net (128.177.117.246)  103.981 ms  99.669 ms  99.648 ms
12  te0-1-0-0.dr2.ind2.as7332.net (209.43.26.97)  101.743 ms  101.823 ms  97.180 ms
13  te0-1-0-0.car1.ind2.as7332.net (209.43.26.6)  97.341 ms  101.583 ms  101.526 ms
14  * * *
15  * * *
16  * * *
17  * * *
18  * * *
19  * * *


 


 




Code:


traceroute to 107.189.0.1 (107.189.0.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
 1  [munged] 0.374 ms * *
 2  gra-g1-a9.fr.eu (178.33.103.229)  0.733 ms  0.967 ms  0.964 ms
 3  rbx-g2-a9.fr.eu (37.187.36.5)  2.727 ms 37.187.36.47 (37.187.36.47)  3.074 ms  3.054 ms
 4  ams-1-6k.nl.eu (94.23.122.69)  7.200 ms ams-1-6k.nl.eu (94.23.122.186)  7.147 ms ams-1-6k.nl.eu (94.23.122.114)  7.327 ms
 5  ams-ix2.eu.iptransit.com (80.249.211.47)  12.947 ms  12.881 ms  12.867 ms
 6  ae7.r3.ams.tc2.nl.iptransit.com (204.26.60.16)  20.120 ms  15.990 ms  15.843 ms
 7  te2-2.r3.ams.sara.nl.iptransit.com (204.26.60.2)  15.451 ms ae1.r1.lon.iptransit.com (199.59.206.149)  18.257 ms  18.242 ms
 8  te4-1.r2.lux.iptransit.com (199.59.206.134)  19.326 ms  19.274 ms te2-1.r2.lux.iptransit.com (204.26.60.13)  16.033 ms
 9  ic-root.lux.as5577.net (199.59.206.98)  15.002 ms  14.858 ms  15.085 ms
10  107.189.0.1 (107.189.0.1)  20.821 ms  16.821 ms  20.649 ms


----------



## k0nsl

*Filtered from Sweden:*


traceroute to 198.251.84.1 (198.251.84.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1  * 31.220.7.1 (31.220.7.1)  0.543 ms  0.453 ms
2  212.73.250.161 (212.73.250.161)  0.389 ms  0.335 ms  0.425 ms
3  * * *
4  * * ae-1-60.edge4.Frankfurt1.Level3.net (4.69.154.8)  28.905 ms
5  Telia-level3-10G.Frankfurt.Level3.net (4.68.70.106)  29.008 ms  29.059 ms  28.970 ms
6  ffm-bb2-link.telia.net (62.115.137.240)  29.058 ms  28.999 ms  28.962 ms
7  hbg-bb4-link.telia.net (80.91.245.120)  26.476 ms hbg-bb4-link.telia.net (213.155.135.21)  25.397 ms hbg-bb4-link.telia.net (213.155.134.114)  25.337 ms
8  adm-bb4-link.telia.net (213.155.136.150)  37.058 ms adm-bb4-link.telia.net (80.91.246.200)  36.927 ms adm-bb4-link.telia.net (213.155.136.152)  36.393 ms
9  adm-b4-link.telia.net (80.91.253.182)  37.163 ms adm-b4-link.telia.net (213.155.137.169)  37.160 ms adm-b4-link.telia.net (213.155.136.251)  36.434 ms
10  pni-as1299-1-ams1.staminus.net (69.197.1.80)  38.297 ms  38.080 ms  37.999 ms
11  * * *
12  198.251.84.1 (198.251.84.1)  41.149 ms  40.833 ms  41.097 ms
$
*Unfiltered from Sweden:*


traceroute to 107.189.0.1 (107.189.0.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1  31.220.7.1 (31.220.7.1)  0.631 ms  0.525 ms *
2  te-2-4.ams1.nl.portlane.net (80.67.4.179)  22.391 ms  22.387 ms  22.307 ms
3  ams-ix2.eu.iptransit.com (80.249.211.47)  23.153 ms  23.044 ms  22.960 ms
4  ae7.r3.ams.tc2.nl.iptransit.com (204.26.60.16)  28.317 ms  27.999 ms  27.662 ms
5  te2-2.r3.ams.sara.nl.iptransit.com (204.26.60.2)  29.620 ms te2-4.r3.ams.sara.nl.iptransit.com (204.26.60.6)  30.200 ms  29.624 ms
6  te2-1.r2.lux.iptransit.com (204.26.60.13)  29.608 ms te4-1.r2.lux.iptransit.com (199.59.206.134)  33.696 ms te2-1.r2.lux.iptransit.com (204.26.60.13)  29.470 ms
7  ic-root.lux.as5577.net (199.59.206.106)  29.909 ms  29.941 ms  33.397 ms
8  107.189.0.1 (107.189.0.1)  33.475 ms  29.546 ms  29.481 ms
$
*Ping filtered (Sweden):*


PING 198.251.84.1 (198.251.84.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=40.7 ms
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=57 time=41.1 ms
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=57 time=40.9 ms
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=57 time=40.9 ms
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=57 time=40.3 ms
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=57 time=40.6 ms
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=57 time=41.0 ms
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=57 time=40.9 ms
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=57 time=41.2 ms
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=10 ttl=57 time=41.3 ms
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=11 ttl=57 time=41.2 ms
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=12 ttl=57 time=40.9 ms
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=13 ttl=57 time=40.4 ms
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=14 ttl=57 time=41.1 ms
64 bytes from 198.251.84.1: icmp_seq=15 ttl=57 time=41.0 ms
^C
--- 198.251.84.1 ping statistics ---
15 packets transmitted, 15 received, 0% packet loss, time 14019ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 40.323/40.954/41.328/0.327 ms
*Ping unfiltered (Sweden):*



Code:


 PING 107.189.0.1 (107.189.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=29.6 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=2 ttl=57 time=29.7 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=3 ttl=57 time=29.8 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=4 ttl=57 time=29.6 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=5 ttl=57 time=29.5 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=6 ttl=57 time=29.9 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=7 ttl=57 time=29.5 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=8 ttl=57 time=29.6 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=9 ttl=57 time=29.8 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=10 ttl=57 time=29.7 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=11 ttl=57 time=29.7 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=12 ttl=57 time=29.8 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=13 ttl=57 time=29.7 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=14 ttl=57 time=29.7 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=15 ttl=57 time=29.7 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=16 ttl=57 time=29.6 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=17 ttl=57 time=29.6 ms
64 bytes from 107.189.0.1: icmp_seq=18 ttl=57 time=29.8 ms
^C
--- 107.189.0.1 ping statistics ---
18 packets transmitted, 18 received, 0% packet loss, time 17030ms
rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 29.576/29.722/29.974/0.115 ms


----------



## willie

From Hetzner (Falkenstein, DE) dedicated server:

107.189.0.1     11.2 ms

198.251.84.1   21.1 ms

From Nanovz (Dusseldorf, DE) OpenVZ VPS:

107.189.0.1    11.1 ms

198.251.84.1  16.4 ms

From LES (Japan) OpenVZ slabbed in Vultr Xen(?):

107.189.0.1   257 ms

198.251.84.1  oscillates between 275 and 287 ms

I could do a few more but this seems to show the picture.


----------



## marrco

routing problems with OVH for filtered IP still not fixed:

traceroute to 107.189.0.1 (107.189.0.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  * * *

 2  gra-g1-a9.fr.eu (178.33.103.229)  2.011 ms  2.223 ms  2.200 ms

 3  37.187.36.47 (37.187.36.47)  2.987 ms  2.970 ms rbx-g2-a9.fr.eu (37.187.36.5)  2.451 ms

 4  * * *

 5  ams-ix2.eu.iptransit.com (80.249.211.47)  12.983 ms  12.926 ms  13.261 ms

 6  ae7.r3.ams.tc2.nl.iptransit.com (204.26.60.16)  15.643 ms  16.240 ms  16.051 ms

 7  te2-4.r3.ams.sara.nl.iptransit.com (204.26.60.6)  119.702 ms te2-2.r3.ams.sara.nl.iptransit.com (204.26.60.2)  120.062 ms ae1.r1.lon.iptransit.com (199.59.206.149)  19.641 ms

 8  te4-1.r2.lux.iptransit.com (199.59.206.134)  31.044 ms te2-1.r2.lux.iptransit.com (204.26.60.13)  20.882 ms te4-1.r2.lux.iptransit.com (199.59.206.134)  20.852 ms

 9  ic-root.lux.as5577.net (199.59.206.98)  14.997 ms  18.683 ms  18.638 ms

10  107.189.0.1 (107.189.0.1)  17.058 ms  20.686 ms  16.913 ms

 

traceroute to 192.251.84.1 (192.251.84.1), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  * * *

 2  gra-g2-a9.fr.eu (178.33.103.231)  0.757 ms  1.911 ms  2.228 ms

 3  * * *

 4  * * *

 5  ae10.mpr2.lhr2.uk.above.net (64.125.31.194)  4.792 ms  4.773 ms  4.750 ms

 6  ae4.cr1.dca2.us.above.net (64.125.20.73)  80.126 ms  81.192 ms  81.170 ms

 7  ae5.cr2.dca2.us.above.net (64.125.20.190)  111.168 ms  111.517 ms  112.594 ms

 8  ae6.mpr4.phl2.us.above.net (64.125.31.26)  78.712 ms  90.466 ms  88.978 ms

 9  ae4.mpr3.phl2.us.above.net (64.125.21.73)  82.377 ms  82.364 ms  82.308 ms

10  128.177.117.186.IPYX-092731-ZYO.above.net (128.177.117.186)  97.940 ms  97.663 ms  96.527 ms

11  te0-1-0-0.car1.ind2.as7332.net (209.43.26.6)  99.005 ms  98.713 ms  98.693 ms

12  * * *

13  * * *

14  * * *

15  * * *

16  * * *

17  * * *

18  * * *

19  * * *

20  * * *

21  * * *

22  * * *

23  * * *

24  * * *^C


----------



## raindog308

Hey @Francisco are you guys going to be bit by this:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/35101/the-elephant-in-the-room-vat-rules-jan-2015


----------



## Aldryic C'boas

Eh, it's something I have to prep and account for.  But honestly, I've been expecting VAT to come into play anyways from the get-go, so it's not so much a shock.


----------



## catatonic

Is it possible to have a postal address in the EU, and a billing address outside the EU to avoid paying VAT?  h34r:



raindog308 said:


> Hey @Francisco are you guys going to be bit by this:
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/35101/the-elephant-in-the-room-vat-rules-jan-2015


----------



## mikho

catatonic said:


> Is it possible to have a postal address in the EU, and a billing address outside the EU to avoid paying VAT? h34r:


Nope.


EU wants all companys that do business with individuals to report the amount of buyers for each country and that every company should pay the VAT to each country.


----------



## Francisco

Wednesday morning launch.

Be there, and be square!

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> Wednesday morning launch.
> 
> Be there, and be square!
> 
> 
> Francisco


DANCE PARTY!!!


----------



## Steven F

catatonic said:


> Is it possible to have a postal address in the EU, and a billing address outside the EU to avoid paying VAT?  h34r:



I would assume that the liability of a host ends if the client uses a non-EU address, non-EU VPN, and non-EU phone number all of which can be purchased for a few dollars a month.


----------



## rds100

Steven F said:


> I would assume that the liability of a host ends if the client uses a non-EU address, non-EU VPN, and non-EU phone number all of which can be purchased for a few dollars a month.


And non-EU paypal address.


----------



## Steven F

rds100 said:


> And non-EU paypal address.


I didn't even think of that.


----------



## catatonic

Francisco said:


> Wednesday morning launch.
> 
> Be there, and be square!
> 
> 
> Francisco


What timezone?!



rds100 said:


> And non-EU paypal address.





Steven F said:


> I didn't even think of that.


Forgot about that too  :mellow:


----------



## Francisco

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-

I asked Jessie & Aldryic what they want to do.

I'm just linking nodes to stallion right now.

Francisco


----------



## trewq

Francisco said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-
> 
> 
> I asked Jessie & Aldryic what they want to do.
> 
> 
> I'm just linking nodes to stallion right now.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Release it to current customers first


----------



## Francisco

trewq said:


> Release it to current customers first


Yeah, that's exactly what we'll do. Friday for public (for whatever's left) and current customers get first dibs as early as tomorrow, latest Wednesday.

Francisco


----------



## k0nsl

**rubs hands** that's excellent news.

Do users who use the _"Times New Roman"_-font tenaciously get any discounts? I just hope its not the other way around: *50% increase on top of the stated price*  :lol:

I'm going to make sure I get in on the action, that's for sure... :wub:


----------



## wlanboy

Francisco said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what we'll do. Friday for public (for whatever's left) and current customers get first dibs as early as tomorrow, latest Wednesday.
> 
> 
> Francisco


You send an email about this?


----------



## Francisco

wlanboy said:


> You send an email about this?


Not yet, we'll give enough time for people to think of what they want 

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

Those wanting a plan in Luxembourg, put in a ticket and we'll get you squared away.

We'll have stock posted on the site soon 

Francisco


----------



## Oliver

@Francisco might want to mention it's just for existing customers with active services. I just found that out the hard way. All good though.


----------



## Francisco

Oliver said:


> @Francisco might want to mention it's just for existing customers with active services. I just found that out the hard way. All good though.


If you're after anycast we'll make exceptions to new customers since you'll have 3 VM's anyway. 

Francisco


----------



## Oliver

No I wasn't after that but that's good of you. I was just after a storage VPS in the new location. No rush; happy to wait a week or whatever.

Cheers


----------



## Francisco

Check on Friday 

Francisco


----------



## Oliver

Will do.


----------



## gbshouse

@Francisco - please note that there is slight difference between our anycast offers (we have added whole bunch of HA stuff) but I'm glad to see anycast getting more popular.


----------



## Francisco

gbshouse said:


> @Francisco - please note that there is slight difference between our anycast offers (we have added whole bunch of HA stuff) but I'm glad to see anycast getting more popular.


I don't doubt it  HA's part of the initial anycast commit but a user has to have 2 vm's in the same DC to failover the IP.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

Luxembourg stock is open 

Enjoy everyone!

Francisco


----------



## catatonic

Any eta on the anycast?


----------



## MannDude

Francisco said:


> Luxembourg stock is open
> 
> 
> Enjoy everyone!
> 
> 
> Francisco


Should make a new sales/offer thread for this specifically as most probably aren't following this thread for each new update. I just happened to check to see what was new after not looking for a long while.


----------



## Steven F

I'd be lying if I said I didn't just buy a 128 MB OVZ Luxembourg VPS.


----------



## Francisco

catatonic said:


> Any eta on the anycast?


Fingers crossed, next week. I've been making good progress on the code, just having to be careful of feature creep.

I finished the auto assignment code this morning and now just have to place the button properly instead of randomly like it is now. Some extra validation is needed on 2 sections but that's already documented. I'll be spinning up a development node tonight and having the beta testers start breaking things.

Francisco


----------



## noen

Damn, just had to get me one of those 128MB in LU aswell..

Any ETA on offloaded SQL? Didnt see as a addon..


----------



## Steven F

noen said:


> Damn, just had to get me one of those 128MB in LU aswell..
> 
> Any ETA on offloaded SQL? Didnt see as a addon..


I think I got the last one.


----------



## mojeda

Francisco said:


> Luxembourg stock is open
> 
> 
> Enjoy everyone!
> 
> 
> Francisco


The flood gates have opened

http://youtu.be/VlEhEw52kBg?t=43s


----------



## Geek

I always find it reassuring when I log into a container for the first time and can tell off the bat that a certain level of care has been taken on the node level. Kernel modules, boom.  Proper elimination of unnecessary UBC parameters? Check.  Adjustments to prevent accidental overcommit?  Taken.  Good show. 

The only thing that threw me off was the kernel. I've thought about running Wheezy on a node but I still need to learn more about what to expect from it yet.  I'm assuming this is a custom kernel since the debs on OpenVZ's site are 2.6.32.







I don't go by benchmarks for quality. as much as I do the overall functionality. So far it's been nice and smooth. Perfect for my next round of testing.


----------



## Francisco

Remember OVZ has kernel forging 

We forge most templates up to 3.x just to stop issues with glibc and such.

Thanks 

Francisco


----------



## Geek

Francisco said:


> Remember OVZ has kernel forging
> 
> 
> We forge most templates up to 3.x just to stop issues with glibc and such.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Francisco


Oh that's right!  I haven't gotten into that at all, but that makes total sense.

I should have picked up on that. So what happens if someone needs a specific template?  Do you build them up as they're requested?   Impressive for sure.


----------



## Francisco

Geek said:


> Oh that's right!  I haven't gotten into that at all, but that makes total sense.
> 
> I should have picked up on that. So what happens if someone needs a specific template?  Do you build them up as they're requested?   Impressive for sure.


We've built templates before, yep  I was originally trying to find a way to allow users to upload their own templates but becomes a big security issue. I could probably wrap it in a chroot but still.

Francisco


----------



## D. Strout

Well, I got a server in all three locations now. Will definitely be keeping an eye on this thread for anycast. Hey, just curious: any progress on the new website design? You really need to get the word out about the new location+anycast awesomeness (as well as BuyShared) and the new site would be the perfect opportunity to do that.


----------



## Francisco

Not enough devs on staff to get it all put together 

We're actually in the midst of hiring 2 more techs to handle tickets and management, allowing Aldryic & I to get more development hours under our belts.

Francisco


----------



## Sonic

@Francisco when will LU offload sql ready?


----------



## Francisco

Sonic said:


> @Francisco when will LU offload sql ready?


Check back tomorrow or so.

Francisco


----------



## OpticServers

Glad you guys are growing, i remember maybe a couple of years ago... when i first ordered a BuyVM VPS and i believe that was the first VPS i bought that offered DDoS Mitigation  :lol:


----------



## icuken

Francisco said:


> Check back tomorrow or so.
> 
> 
> Francisco


Francisco, any update?


----------



## Francisco

Anycast is being rolled out Monday 

Most of the code will be committed on Sunday but the actual switch flipping will be on Monday.

Francisco


----------



## icuken

Cool!


----------



## AutoSnipe

It's monday now!...


----------



## Francisco

AutoSnipe said:


> It's monday now!...


Haha 

I've been getting the node side changes in place. I tripped up while doing some of the bridges causing a couple minutes of network downtime on some nodes but for the most part we're almost all done on that front.

Aldryic will commit the nodeside code itself in the morning and I'll start merging things to Stallion soon after.

Francisco


----------



## Francisco

I should add, pooling is still about a week out, probably less.

With that being said, we're going to have BW tracking disabled on anycast IP's for the time being.

This doesn't mean you can rip gbit/sec on it and not worry, we're still going to keep a close eye on usage 

I just need to do some final performance audits for the bandwidth accounting. Our current setup isn't bad but I think we could do it a lot better & faster.

Francisco


----------



## trewq

AutoSnipe said:


> It's monday now!...


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


> I should add, pooling is still about a week out, probably less.
> 
> 
> With that being said, we're going to have BW tracking disabled on anycast IP's for the time being.
> 
> 
> This doesn't mean you can rip gbit/sec on it and not worry, we're still going to keep a close eye on usage
> 
> 
> I just need to do some final performance audits for the bandwidth accounting. Our current setup isn't bad but I think we could do it a lot better & faster.
> 
> 
> Francisco




In a totally manly and straight way.


----------



## Francisco




----------



## HalfEatenPie

Francisco said:


>


Every single time I see this picture.  It tickles me in a very odd way.

Probably because he totally has crazy eyes.


----------



## adamBB

So its monday woooo.

I feel silly asking, how do I order the anycast IP, I got VPS in all locations ready to rock


----------



## Francisco

It'll be an option in stallion once it's all committed 

I'm just doing up some loose ends in the code.

Francisco


----------



## HalfEatenPie

Ok so this may be out of the blue and may or may not be difficult to implement, but will the ability to setup network firewalls for our IPs be possible?  I mean with Anycast yeah It probably throws another wrench into an already complex system, but I figure it'd be worth asking about.

Anyways, excited!!!


----------



## Francisco

You'll have to do your own firewalls for now.

Over time we'll likely get a managed firewall option in place globally.

Francisco


----------

